# Re-searching pedigree



## EllieGeorgiaxox (18 July 2015)

Hi all!,
I recently purchased a beautiful little chestnut sec b gelding and have been researching his pedigree but cannot find any information on his sire who's passported name is "Doylan Busby Boy". I've checked his breeders website and cannot seem to find out much information about him so would like to know if anybody knows anything about him used him as a stud. Any info appreciated. It's not immensely important I'm just curious. Thanks! &#55357;&#56842; x


----------



## cally6008 (18 July 2015)

I would email the breeder and ask them what they can remember about the sire

Full pedigree for Doylan Busby Boy, found by typing his name in Google
http://www.sukuposti.net/hevoset/doylan-busby-boy/1293027
click on the union jack flag to bring up some words in english

Stud wise
2008 - Doylan Heather Bee = http://www.sukuposti.net/hevoset/doylan-heather-bee/1293029
2012 - Sec B Chestnut colt = http://www.doylanstud.com/forsaleb_P3.htm
2013 ? = Sidyll Peter Pan (yearling) = page 17 = http://www.aberystwythshow.com/documents/CeffylauHorseRESULTS2014.pdf


----------



## EllieGeorgiaxox (19 July 2015)

Thank you so much!! x


----------

